# "Normal" Quill Loss?



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am not in a panic of any sort,but just wanted to see what is considered "average" for daily quill loss? 

I am not noticing any bald spots, no itching, no change in mood/eating pattern/activity. 

I only have noticed this because I will occasionally find one in my hair (as she loves to burrow there), or on my shirt.. etc etc. 

Thankies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the individual hedgehog. Some are constantly loosing a couple here and there. Others rarely will loose any. My Peaches for instance, never lost a quill until she became ill after age 4. Finding a few here and there is usually nothing to worry about and seasonal changes can cause more quill loss.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

At this point, my 2.5y hedgie loses 0-1 quill per day... that's average for her. Curious about others.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have noticed... Pequop loses prrrrrrrobably, one a day. 

I found one in my BUBBLE BATH last night! :shock:


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

My male loses one, at least while I'm holding/playing with him. I think try skin has something to do with quill loss; as I've come to find irritated skin can aid quill loss (My male got his back fleshed poked by a quill, and it irritated the whole area for him), and he lost about three in that spot. fortunately, that was months ago, and he is fine. 

My female doesn't lose quills, like, at all. She's only 6 months however, so I know she has another qulling due, because her quills are nowhere in size to what my male's is. (I'm hoping she'll have a color change!) So she lost a fair amount in quilling.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley loses 1-2 a day on average and never more than 4.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How old are everyone's hedgies?

I was concerned at first about Inky losing quills but after not really finding anything wrong I've come to assume it's somewhat normal. He loses 2-4 quills a day, and has been consistently since early this year. There are no thin spots or balding whatsoever.

It started a little before his 2nd birthday and he is now a little over 2.5.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> How old are everyone's hedgies?
> 
> I was concerned at first about Inky losing quills but after not really finding anything wrong I've come to assume it's somewhat normal. He loses 2-4 quills a day, and has been consistently since early this year. There are no thin spots or balding whatsoever.
> 
> It started a little before his 2nd birthday and he is now a little over 2.5.


Quigley is about 3 yrs he's been losing this many quills since I got him almost a year ago. He has a sparse spot on his back/rump area but the vet was not concerned about it.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pequop is 1 year and 9 months old.


----------

